# Plant I.D.



## this_is_someone (Jun 28, 2014)

The photobucket link from my last post didn't work, so it'll hopefully be fine this time around. Otherwise, does anyone know what selaginella species this might be??


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Possibly Selaginella kraussiana "Frosty" because of the light colored growing tips. Do you have a photo of mature foliage? These appear to be "adventitious runners" and, as such, would not display phenotypic foliage.


----------



## this_is_someone (Jun 28, 2014)

The plant has stayed prostrate for awhile (around 3 months or so), so I'm not sure if this will help. Is it probably S. Kraussiana then?


----------

